# JD LA120 sediment in gas tank



## cindy capraro (Jun 29, 2020)

Hi,
I got this machine for a really good price and used it last year with little problem, when I went to put more gas in it, I noticed some sediment in the tank, some leaf parts, pine needles. I replaced all the filters, I'm just wondering if there is a away to clear the sediment without removing the tank, or how necessary it is if I am good about changing the fuel filter frequently.


----------

